
Show HN: HackNews – Not an Ugly Hacker News Reader - aswinmohanme
https://hacknews.launchaco.com/
======
jannes
I tried to install this by searching for "HackNews" in the Play Store, however
it doesn't appear in the search results. Any idea why?

As a side note: WOW, I didn't realise there were that many Hacker News clients
on the Play Store. Is this the TodoMVC of app programming?

The app itself is pretty neat, but I was a little put off by the advertising.
With so many free alternatives in this space I'm not sure you'll be able to
sell many pro upgrades.

Personally, I mostly use Hacker News in the browser these days because it is a
responsive website since a while.

~~~
aswinmohanme
The search results take some time, since it's just launched.

It also hurts me badly to see advertising ruin my design, but I got to make
some money to show my parents that this thing makes money

Thanks for trying this out :D

------
aswinmohanme
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=me.aswinmohan....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=me.aswinmohan.hacknews)

Here's the PlayStore Link

------
ummahusla
I was seriously tempted to switch to launchaco for landing pages, but $50/year
(while on BETA), this is what worries me. I don't want to make 3-4 landing
pages for the products I work on, then a year later on they are going to
increase the price 2-4 times more.

~~~
iampims
Can’t you download and host them yourself anymore when you pay the $50/year
fee?

~~~
cameronrohani
You can indeed download the websites and host them yourself :)

------
dosycorp
I love your hustle. Your hustle is good. Also, your copy is inspiring. But
sorry I got no money, heh.

~~~
aswinmohanme
Me too :D

~~~
cyberpip
[https://github.com/hidroh/materialistic](https://github.com/hidroh/materialistic)
is quite good

